# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Taking a picture in a dream?

## Foxtrot

Hello,
Recently I had a dream and I was not lucid and I was trying to take a picture of this strange bug.
But whenever I took a picture, it kinda "jumped" on the camera LCD screen, and I could never get a picture.
Does anyone else have this problem or has ever tried to take a picture in a dream?

----------


## zebrah

I've never used a camera in any of my dreams. This simply sounds like a dream control issue. I would give it another go next time you become lucid.

----------


## Puffin

Be sure to visualize exactly what you want the camera to show once you've taken the picture - where the ends of the image will be, etc.

----------


## Taffy

The only issue I could think of with this is that the picture you get won't be consistent with what you shot. It could change when you look away like text in dreams sometimes do. Unless you really concentrate.

----------


## Soulnote

I'm sorry, but I don't know what you mean by "jumped"

----------


## ElMareci

I have the same problem.   ::?:   Also, they sometimes malfunction...  It bothered me at first, but then I was like... what's the point, anyway?  I can't look at it outside of the dream...

----------


## Angusaurus

Do you think that if you take a picture in a dream, your subconscious saves it for you?
I've tried to take to take a picture in a non lucid before. It was a digital and the picture on the screen was aligned properly.
I don't know if I took the picture though.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

I have taken a picture with my cell phone in a lucid dream. I saw something cool and i wanted to show everybody by taking a picture. Then i realized, I'm in a dream, i can't take this picture with me, duh. I felt really stupid. =D

----------


## Box77

> Then i realized, I'm in a dream, i can't take this picture with me



I felt really sad...

----------


## Emiko

I've had a dream in which I took a picture. I didn't have the problem with the picture jumping around. Later, I took out the picture (at least, I'm inferring that it was the same one), looked at it, and thought, "I know I was dreaming when I took this; therefore, I must still be dreaming." (Dream journal entry here, if you want the whole story.)

----------

